# Storing Soap Base when not in use



## jcso339 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, I have searched the forum and I am either missing it or no one has commented on it....How is everyone storing their M&P Soap Base? People have said to store it in the ice box until ready for use...This seems easy enough but here on the coast of Texas, it is still very humid and when you take it out of the ice box, it almost begins to sweat immediately. 

Please offer some advice...I could really use it!


----------



## jcso339 (Oct 28, 2009)

By the way, the easiest way that I have discovered so far was store the base in room temperature while tightly wrapped in Saran wrap.

Is this good enough?


----------



## carillon (Oct 28, 2009)

I keep mine wrapped in the plastic it came in and packed in cardboard boxes.  Some of it I chop up in preparation for use, and that I store in plastic buckets with lids on them.

I've never heard of storing base in a freezer.  It seems as though if you kept it there long enough it would suffer freezer burn, just like meat or anything else would.


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 30, 2009)

I just store mine in a cool dark place wrapped in plastic and in the box that it came in. 

I would never store base in the freezer. Why?  Because I did this for one week while I was on vacation a long time ago.  I thought that the house would be too hot since no air conditioner would be running.  It was several years ago and thankfully it was only a few pounds of base that I stored in the freezer. Anyway, the base thawed into a sweaty mess.  Even when I remelted it, the soap set fine, but sweated uncontollably.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep, freezing it makes it sweat more. Just wrap in plastic and store in cool, dark place.


----------



## jcso339 (Oct 31, 2009)

I will try to storing it in a dark cool place then. 

But I have heard of some people storing their bases in the ice box but not the freezer. I would never freeze it!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 31, 2009)

I just keep mine in a plastic container wrapped in plastic wrap


----------



## Manda (Oct 31, 2009)

I find press-lock plastic bags easiest  :wink:
And I just store in the cupboard at room temp.


----------



## Natalie (Nov 1, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> I will try to storing it in a dark cool place then.
> 
> But I have heard of some people storing their bases in the ice box but not the freezer. I would never freeze it!



Ice box? My mother always called the fridge the ice box. You do mean fridge, right? Or do you have an actual box you store ice in?

I store my base wrapped in plastic where ever I have space to store it in. No fridge or freezer for me, when I first started out making m&P I put some in the freezer to help getting it out of the molds, it sweat like crazy afterward.


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here in Southeast Texas, the fridge is the ice box. So thats what I was referring to on that part. Thats whats so funny about different areas and regions of the country. Different words for the same meaning..

I'm just worried that the more supplies and other stuff that I begin to collect, will take up so much space in my home. I was wanting to convert my garage into a studio, but its so hot in there during spring, summer, and most of the fall. I don't want to lose valuable bases.


----------

